# Any other fans of rap?



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Hello everybody.....i'm roland and im an alcoholic.....er, wrong meeting:dry:

Well anyways, just got mp3 player for work and realized i really dont have that many good songs to work to. Need shit really upbeat.

Sooo, any other fans of rap that have any good suggestions? i know the songs, i just cant ever think of them. im horrible at trying to name off shit, so cant ever really sit and think and remember any.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I listen to good rap. Jurassic Five, DangerDoom, Gangstarr, Heiruspecs, ETC


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I love rap. My favorite rapper is Ice Cube...

Here are two of his greatest songs....






Bone Thugs and Harmony is a good choice. 





Roscoe "I love Cali in the Summertime"





Other artist have some great songs also
The Game, Tupac, Dr. Dre, Eminem


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Rap? Well, depends. Do you want the "Big Pimp ma Ho, ma mone, ma house, ma street" kind of rap or more just "about life with meaningful lyrics"? 

I am a big freakin' fan of Fort Minor and Eminem. And if I know what is your kind of style I could also name you some more artists. <_<


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Roland look at this:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Rap? Well, depends. Do you want the "Big Pimp ma Ho, ma mone, ma house, ma street" kind of rap or more just "about life with meaningful lyrics"?
> 
> neither really. i dont want the somewhat 'underground' sound and the whole 'im gangsta bit', and for the purpose of listening to while working i dont really give a shit if the lyrics are found 'meaningful'.
> 
> ...


 
never heard of fort minor. i already have all of eminems stuff on here, but only a few of em are what i listen to while at work.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Lance said:


> I love rap. My favorite rapper is Ice Cube...
> 
> Here are two of his greatest songs....
> YouTube - Ice Cube - It was a good day and Check yo' self (Part 1 & 2)
> ...


tupacs got a few good ones i know i'll get. never cared for dr. dre's shit to be honest. eminem is great, have all his shit already, but only a few of em to listen to for work.



Ookami said:


> Roland look at this:
> 
> YouTube - Jurassic 5 - Quality Control


The vid doesnt work.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Run DMC, bay-bee!


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Now this is my kind of rap.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

That's what Pitbull looks like? I had him imagined completely differently.


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not into rap, however I do occasionally enjoy...

...Sage Francis...





...Looptroop...





...Chords...


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I hate rap. Yeah, I'll be leaving the thread now.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmm, how about a little British rap? (yay, marijuana!)





 
Or perhaps a little electronic rap? (kind of hard to hear this one)


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I love rap.

Hip hop.

Gangster ass shit.

I'm not even sure the right word, but I love it.

EDIT: Also, Cut Chemist is the shit.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

SummoningDark said:


> I'm not into rap, however I do occasionally enjoy...
> 
> ...Sage Francis...


love sage francis!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Grime:










Hiphop:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

They should rename it crap


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

It's fun to listen to it if I'm in the right mood.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, I'm with Van. I'd have to know if you want meaningful lyrics rap, or Gangsta. But I reccomend artists like Asher Roth and Kid Cudi and basically the new kids of Hip-hop. Also, if you're looking for Electronica rap, I'd recomend Audio Bullys.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## hommefatal (Jul 15, 2009)

I like mostly pop rap and underground rap.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

hommefatal said:


> I like mostly pop rap and underground rap.


----------



## hommefatal (Jul 15, 2009)

Surreal Breakfast said:


>


Nice one. 8)


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

hommefatal said:


> Nice one. 8)


lol, thanks


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Surreal Breakfast said:


>


lmao! :crazy:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

thanks for all the replies guys. sorry for the late response, but i can no longer view this thread because my peice of shit computer cant load it without going fuckin insane in the membrane. with all the videos linked it takes forever to load and more often than not it just freezes and/or crashes my computer. yeah, its that big a piece of shit.

thanks tho, can now just turn this into a rap fan thread........enjoy.....and thanks again

:happy::happy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> lmao! :crazy:


haha, thanks


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Rap is very... Expressive, with words! I honestly respect rap because it is so well in tact with the words. Well, duh. But honestly its poetry and just as `good` as other music.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm fairly new to rap, and so I don't have as developed taste, but I generally like it a lot. I like Kanye West, Eminem, Killer Mike, El-P, Childish Gambino, The Notorious B.I.G., Nas, Kid Cudi, Jay-Z, Odd Future, and a few others.


----------



## viri (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Avian (Aug 4, 2012)

Check this out... 











Its a two part song, an exact replica of himself replaces him doing the opposite of what he'd normally do. In the second song he goes to the dimension that the doppelgänger came from and almost gets trapped there, but by the help of some extremely intelligent lady he finds his way back. The lyrics on screen are a plus, in my opinion it's better for comprehension. By the way, the first song is not upbeat, second is...


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't listen a lot of rap but I like some. The rap I listen to, however, tends to be alternative rap.

I really like Blackalicous.












As far as mainstream rap, I like Kanye (although, as a person, he's pretty douche-y... but so was John Lennon and Bob Dylan, so yeah...). His last album, My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy, especially was amazing.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

For the most part, the only hip hop I'm really into is '90s hip hop but I'm not as into it as when I was a kid. I'd recommend :

Lost Boyz-Legal Drug Money (whole album)

DMX's first two albums (It's Dark and Hell Is Hot, Flesh of My Flesh)

Lost Boyz-Ghetto Jiggy

Queen Latifah-Jersey

Raekwon-100 Rounds

Killah Priest-From Then 'Till Now

Tupac-Staring Through My Rear View

Tupac-Lost Souls

Tupac-Old School (and the whole Me Against The World album)

Tupac-Bury Me A G

Tupac-Holler At Me

Biggie - I love the Dough

CNN-Blood Money Part III

Mos Def-Umi

Common-A Song For Assata

Dead Prez-Let's Get Free (whole album)

Dead Prez-Food, Clothes and Shelter

Dead Prez-Game of Life

Talib Kweli-Memories (and maybe the whole Reflection Eternal album)

Fabolous-Can You Hear Me

Beanie Sigel-Feel It In The Air

Outkast-Aquemeni (whole album)

The Roots ft/ Erykah Badu-You Got Me

Lauryn Hill-Lost Ones

Wyclef Jean-Gone 'Till November and the whole Carnival album

Lord Tariq and Peter Gunz-De Ja Vu

Ja Rule-Venni Vetti Vecci (whole album)

C-Murder- Bossaline (Ride On My Enemies, Freedom, Murder and Daz, )

Tupac-Are You Still Down (whole album)

Biggie-Sky's The Limit

Biggie-Juicy

Krayzie Bone-Thug Mentality

Cadillac Tah-Pov City Anthem

Pastor Troy-This The City

Nas-Nastradamus (whole album)

Lazarus-I Stand for the World

Puff Daddy-Do You Know

Puffy/Biggie-More Money More Problems

Biggie-One More Chance

Beatnuts-Do You Believe

A Tribe Called Quest-Check The Rhyme


There's a lot more I'll probably remember/want to add later.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

OW YEAH
But something more serious:


----------



## Justin Opmeer (Jul 7, 2012)

This is your lucky day. Behold: RSE fanboys.

The entire Skelethon album by Aesop Rock. 





The new Brother Ali joint that's hitting soon.





The full Atmosphere debut album


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

Check out this thread I made a while back: http://personalitycafe.com/book-mus...are-some-hip-hop-alternative-underground.html
@Justin Opmeer , Playing the shit out of Skelethon!


----------



## Sedna90377 (Nov 14, 2010)

Not really into rap, but every now and then I'll hear something I like...


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Ubuntu said:


> Dead Prez-Let's Get Free (whole album)


Just listened to this yesterday. One of my favorite albums.


----------



## justry (Sep 19, 2012)

Alright, I got you. It's about the artists I mention.. not just the specific song I show.


----------



## Kaisikudo (Mar 26, 2011)

*Jedi Mind Tricks.*


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

I only dig gospel rap like Lecrae, Trip Lee, Flame, PRO, C-Lite, Tedashi, Sho Baraka, Jahaziel, Da Truth and many more gospel rap artist.


----------



## Luther (Dec 3, 2009)

Nas, Jay-z, Kanye... I listen to a lot of mainstream rap. Into rap/hip-hop producers as well, namely J Dilla and DJ Shadow. As an INTP, I love word-play and lyricism. IMO Kendrick Lamar is the hottest rapper right now. Section 80 was an instant classic. Also into the whole Black Hippy Crew, in general. Ab-soul is highly underrated. Eminem and Tupac, of course. As far as underground rap goes, I'm into Aceyalone, Souls of Mischief, Deltron/Del Tha Funkee Homosapien. Right now, The Roots are my favorite rap group. I respect that they produce all their own instrumentals, and feel that Black Thought tends to go under the radar. He is an amazing MC.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm very into mainstream especially modern day 2000s rap. Love listening to Lil Wayne, T-Pain, Childish Gambino, Kanye, Nas. Though I listen to a ton of underground like Tech N9ne, Hopsin, XV, Krizz Kaliko. Honestly not a huge fan of Biggie or Tupac (don't shoot) but I undetstand how they sculpted hiphop to the way it is today. Kendrick Lamar is also up there in my favorite rappers list (wordplay is one of my favorite things about rap). Dont mind listening to rappers with not too much substance just to unwind like waka flocka, gucci mane, or 2 chainz.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

I usually just listen to Fort Minor and Eminem. 
I need to span out a bit more. 



Kaisikudo said:


> *Jedi Mind Tricks.*


 
THIS.
This is good stuff.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I like hip-hop, although I can't stand a lot of modern mainstream acts such as Lil Wayne and Drake. My favorite modern mainstream rapper would most likely be Kanye.

My favorite types of hip-hop are G-funk and "backpacker" hip-hop.


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

Luther said:


> Nas, Jay-z, Kanye... I listen to a lot of mainstream rap. Into rap/hip-hop producers as well, namely J Dilla and DJ Shadow. As an INTP, I love word-play and lyricism. IMO Kendrick Lamar is the hottest rapper right now. Section 80 was an instant classic. Also into the whole Black Hippy Crew, in general. Ab-soul is highly underrated. Eminem and Tupac, of course. As far as underground rap goes, I'm into Aceyalone, Souls of Mischief, Deltron/Del Tha Funkee Homosapien. Right now, The Roots are my favorite rap group. I respect that they produce all their own instrumentals, and feel that Black Thought tends to go under the radar. He is an amazing MC.


I also love Kendrick Lamar, probably my favorite new guy out right now. Q and Ab-Soul too, Habits and Contradictions was one of the best releases of the year. Pretty excited for Kendrick's studio album next month, hope it doesn't get delayed or suck, I'd hate for Kendrick to go the way of past hot new Aftermath properties like Bishop Lamont.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Didn't used to mind 50 cent and Enimem, some are still ok songs... can't abide the pimps and hoes, derogatory slurs though (worse when woman feel this is 'good music' with indirect stereotyping spread).

Much prefer Tupac Shakura's poetry that remains unread or unheard by many.


----------



## chindraj (Aug 25, 2012)

I tend to lean more towards humorous/intellectual (yes, there is such a thing) rap. People like Spose, Schaffer the Darklord, The flobots, Lady Sovereign, Missy Elliot, Ludacris, Lonely Island, The Flight of the Choncords, MC Lars and even Eminem. Oh and a lot people will say they're alternative. Because they are, but Linkin Park is AMAZING!


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

some types of rap are quite good. I like a few songs by CYNE and Tupac. here's a song by CYNE since I feel like no one's ever heard of them:


----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## 0vercast (Sep 24, 2012)

This seems to be an old thread but I'll add my two cents. While I don't listen to it much anymore, I grew up on 90's rap and hip hop which some say was the golden era. My post count isn't enough to embed vidoes yet but I'll list a few old classics.....

''QU Hectic'' ~ Mobb Deep

''Release Yo Delf'' ~ Method Man

''No Surrender'' ~ Bone thugs

''Keep Ya Head Up'' ~ Tupac
''I Got 5 On It'' ~ Luniz ......for the smokerz :tongue:


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Takamine said:


> While I don't listen to it much anymore, I grew up on 90's rap and hip hop which some say was the golden era.


Back then you actually had entire albums I could listen to. Nowadays it's all about a hot single, and the majority of what's played in the mainstream is garbage. I don't even listen to contemporary stuff. I listen to the stuff I grew up with.


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

Master Mind said:


> Back then you actually had entire albums I could listen to. Nowadays it's all about a hot single, and the majority of what's played in the mainstream is garbage. I don't even listen to contemporary stuff. I listen to the stuff I grew up with.


You should listen to less Drake or something...modern hip-hop is all about the mix tape. There's rappers who haven't put out a hot radio single in years, if ever, who are decent names in the scene just from their mix tape output.


----------

